# Circle City Monthly Ride, Orange, CA October 11, 2020



## tripple3 (Sep 20, 2020)

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA OCT. 11th, 2020

What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
When: Sunday Oct. 11th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.







Tag my pal Marty @cyclingday to plan a route for this, as I am un-able to attend this Sunday ride.


----------



## mrg (Oct 11, 2020)

Didn't take many pics but a fun ride in the OC.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 12, 2020)

More fun under the Sun.



































Somebody even brought the Llama’s out for the elections.
I guess, desperate  times call for desperate measures. Lol!


----------

